# Different Locations Different Wages



## RanchoEMT (May 24, 2011)

*--EMT Basics--*
in San Bernardino County EMTs start at about $10/hr. Taking into consideration that EMTs make overtime(1.5) after 8hr... That Roughly equates to 
Gross: *$24,000yr.*
Net: *$19,000yr.* or $1,600 a month....

*--Paramedics--*
in San Bernardino County Paramedics start at $14/hr. This is sourced from a recently hired medic... Taking into consideration that medics make overtime(1.5) after 8hr... That Roughly equates to 
Gross*$33,600yr.*.
Net: *$26,000yr.* or $2,100 a month....

Just wondering... How much More/Less do other locations including outside the states, pay???


----------



## colafdp (May 24, 2011)

Well here in Saskatchewan, Canada

EMT/Primary Care Paramedic
Start at 21.61 per hour and top out at 26.44/hr

EMT-Advanced/Intermediate Care Paramedic
Start at 23.34 per hour and top out at 28.55/hr

EMT-P/Advanced Care Paramedic
Start at 25.21 and top out at 30.83

On Call is 4.12/hr

I work a 4 on, 4 off rotation right now. 8 Hour shifts, with the remainder of the day on call, last year I grossed about $85,000


----------



## mycrofft (May 24, 2011)

*Be careful about counting your overtimes before they are paid.*

There's a deal in California where you are not owed OT if they keep your hours under the full-time hours shceduled for a noirmal pay period. E.G., I work you three 12 hour shifts (36 hrs), you come in for four hours on the fourth day and I send you home after that and for the rest of your forty hour pay period.

Also, working a double often (allegedly) has a half hour break or something between shifts, but the employer will work you through it (due to convenience) then not pay you for that break period because you "voluntarily" worked it. 
FONT]


----------



## usalsfyre (May 24, 2011)

Crap...my base is just over 40k and I'm in the middle of nowhere East Texas working for an eeeeevvvvviiiillll private...


----------



## silver (May 24, 2011)

This thread doesn't tell you much without comparing the cost of living (and adjusting currency for international locations).


----------



## RanchoEMT (May 24, 2011)

silver said:


> This thread doesn't tell you much without comparing the cost of living (and adjusting currency for international locations).



That's true... Let me Clarify.  I make SHlT, I rent a room in california, and at the end of the month I have about $400 left over before gas, hobbies, unexpected bills, etc.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (May 24, 2011)

mycrofft said:


> There's a deal in California where you are not owed OT if they keep your hours under the full-time hours shceduled for a noirmal pay period. E.G., I work you three 12 hour shifts (36 hrs), you come in for four hours on the fourth day and I send you home after that and for the rest of your forty hour pay period.
> 
> Also, working a double often (allegedly) has a half hour break or something between shifts, but the employer will work you through it (due to convenience) then not pay you for that break period because you "voluntarily" worked it.
> FONT]




That's one of the good things about my area. I get 8 hours of normal pay and then 4 hours of OT for any 12 hour shift. Anything over 12 hours in the same day is DT with all hours included. I can work only 1 shift a week and I would still get 4 hours of OT.


----------



## DrParasite (May 25, 2011)

Gross salary for a full time EMT is about $36,570 at my agency.  that doesn't include night differential or any extra overtime.  medics make about $44,000.

our EMTs make one of the highest base salaries in the state for BLS providers


----------



## beandip4all (May 29, 2011)

rates here in SF are highly polarized whether you are municipal or private EMS... 

also tons of fringe benes for muni jobs...


----------



## Martyn (May 29, 2011)

Florida sucks :angry:


----------



## TransportJockey (May 29, 2011)

In TX as an EMT-I for the lowest paid third service in the area I made 14.50/hr base pay. Here in NM as an EMT-I for a private I make 10/hr.


----------



## Smash (May 30, 2011)

I'm at the lower end of the scale for paramedics here, my gross annual salary without overtime is only US$90850. It'll get better next year.


----------



## Martyn (May 30, 2011)

Sunstar Paramedics (Pinellas, Florida) published hourly rates:

Position Experience Hourly Rate National Registry
Hourly Rate 
Paramedic Less than 1 year $14.00 $14.70 
Paramedic 1 to 5 years experience $14.70 $15.43 
Paramedic 5+ years experience $15.40 $16.17 
EMT Less than 1 year $10.00 $10.50 
EMT 1 to 5 years experience $10.50 $11.02 
EMT 5+ years experience $11.00 $11.55


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (May 30, 2011)

As an Advanced Care Paramedic (roughly EMT-I in US) in QLD I make $27/hr. All OT on RDOs and weekends is paid at double time. OT as a shift extension is time and a half for the first 3 hrs then double time. We also get paid an allowance if we start a meal but then are called to a job before our meal window finishes (30 min). This allowance is roughly around $10.50. We also get paid extra if we miss our meal window (can't remember this pay as I never miss mine!). We also get weekend penalties which (i'm pretty sure) is time and a half on a saturday and double time on a sunday. I believe night shift penalties are 15% (but do not apply on weekends).

I can't believe how poorly you guys get paid over there.


----------



## Melclin (May 30, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> As an Advanced Care Paramedic (roughly EMT-I in US) in QLD I make $27/hr. All OT on RDOs and weekends is paid at double time. OT as a shift extension is time and a half for the first 3 hrs then double time. We also get paid an allowance if we start a meal but then are called to a job before our meal window finishes (30 min). This allowance is roughly around $10.50. We also get paid extra if we miss our meal window (can't remember this pay as I never miss mine!). We also get weekend penalties which (i'm pretty sure) is time and a half on a saturday and double time on a sunday. I believe night shift penalties are 15% (but do not apply on weekends).
> 
> I can't believe how poorly you guys get paid over there.



So you guys don't have rolled in rate, just a base & penalties? Do you have any troubles filling weekend and night shifts?


----------



## Aidey (May 30, 2011)

At my equally "eeeeevvvvviiiillll private" EMTs start out at $13.20 and Paramedics at $16.75. Once you've hit your 40th hour everything is OT.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (May 31, 2011)

Melclin said:


> So you guys don't have rolled in rate, just a base & penalties? Do you have any troubles filling weekend and night shifts?



You can chose to be on a rolled up rate which includes your shift penalties but not your meal overtime, missed meal, etc. Or you can choose to remain on a base rate plus be paid the penalties you work. I'm personally not on a rolled up rate but thought I was because my pay's always around the same unless I do OT.

If you don't mind me asking what are you're pay conditions like down south???


----------



## Melclin (May 31, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> You can chose to be on a rolled up rate which includes your shift penalties but not your meal overtime, missed meal, etc. Or you can choose to remain on a base rate plus be paid the penalties you work. I'm personally not on a rolled up rate but thought I was because my pay's always around the same unless I do OT.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking what are you're pay conditions like down south???



Its interesting that you have the choice. So if you decide you're happy to work weekends/nights all the time, you could move off the rolled in rate and end up making more. I like that. 

I still have trouble understanding the entire award, but its looks to be pretty similar to yours, from what you've said. 

To the best of my knowledge:

$27/h for a student, $32/h fully qualified first year and it raises incrementally with experience. 30 minute meal break. Two meal breaks on a night shift. Penalties for broken & late or no meals ('no meals' bring in some pretty sweet coin, if you can get your food in, then get a 'broken' just after you've eaten then a no meal for the rest of the shift, you are in the money). Time and a half on shift extension, double time for >2 hours shift extension. If you're late for a meal, you'll get put on life threat cases only, and then if you still haven't had you're meal break after another hour (I think), then you'll only get cardiac arrests until you've had your meal break.

On call is a different story. The money you can make at on call branches is amazing. I've heard of people bringing in upwards of $120,000.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Jun 1, 2011)

Melclin said:


> Its interesting that you have the choice. So if you decide you're happy to work weekends/nights all the time, you could move off the rolled in rate and end up making more. I like that.
> 
> I still have trouble understanding the entire award, but its looks to be pretty similar to yours, from what you've said.
> 
> ...



You can't actually choose to work all weekends/nights but yes your theory would work if it was possible. Do you guys get much chance at OT shifts? And if so what rate are they at. Also, do you get shift penalties or are yours rolled in rates???


----------



## TxParamedic (Jun 1, 2011)

*Tx*

Central Tx hospital based rural service.

EMT-P 15.50hr + .25 over 5 yr exp, + .25 10 yr exp 
EMT-I  12.00 same exp as above
EMT     10.00 Same as above

PRN diff

EMT-P 3.00 hr
EMT-I 2.50 hr
EMT    2.00 hr

24 on 48 off anything over 40 hrs OT.
Call every other weekday shift
100.00 day for call any time called in is overtime.
We put on a PRN shift on weekends to keep people off call.

My weekend medics are making 18.50 (base + prn diff).


----------



## medicsb (Jun 2, 2011)

Where I was in South Jersey,  I was making around 22.50$/hr as a PRN (started at ~18, 5 years prior).  I think the brand new medics for a fulltime position were starting at 20ish, which with the schedule of 2 on, 2 off, 3 on, 3 off translates to ~45k at 20$/hr (thats counting the 8 hours of OT every other week).  I know some of the long-timers were around 28-30, but I never asked out-right.  Pay for EMTs ranged from 12$/hr to 19$/hr.  Because of benefits and pension at some places (usually municipal EMS or FDs), there are medics working fulltime as EMTs.  

I'm currently PRN for a hospital based IFT company and get almost 28$/hr.  Some other full timers are over 30$/hr.  New fulltime hires get ~25$/hr.


----------



## CANMAN (Jun 16, 2011)

Currently working for County Goverment here in Maryland, where the cost of living is sky high. 

Salary is 45,790 a year which is 22.08 an hour. The County Beni's are really where I make out between pension and health care etc. Work 24 on 72 off rotation. 

Also work private industry doing Critical Care Transport and pull 26.75 there. In the private industry, especially the critical care field you stand to make some coin if you are half-way bright and show up for work.


----------



## Melclin (Jun 16, 2011)

Aussie_Medic_Girl said:


> You can't actually choose to work all weekends/nights but yes your theory would work if it was possible. Do you guys get much chance at OT shifts? And if so what rate are they at. Also, do you get shift penalties or are yours rolled in rates???



OT shifts are time and a half I think. I've never done one because Im still in my CI time and its hard to organise OT. There isn't much of it going around in the metro areas at the moment because there are so many graduates doing 6 month training stints in high call volume metro areas before going to their permanent rural locations. I think there is a fair bit of OT in rural areas though. 

What do you mean by shift penalties? If you mean public holidays, then yes, but weekends and nights are rolled in.


----------



## Aussie_Medic_Girl (Jun 17, 2011)

Melclin said:


> OT shifts are time and a half I think. I've never done one because Im still in my CI time and its hard to organise OT. There isn't much of it going around in the metro areas at the moment because there are so many graduates doing 6 month training stints in high call volume metro areas before going to their permanent rural locations. I think there is a fair bit of OT in rural areas though.
> 
> What do you mean by shift penalties? If you mean public holidays, then yes, but weekends and nights are rolled in.



Yeah I was referring to afternoon and nights. Interesting to see that they automatically roll them in the base rate for you guys. What is your base rate /hr if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## WelshMedic (Jun 19, 2011)

My basic rate is $39/hour. Unsociable hours payments come on top of that (ranging from 150% to 200%).

Annual basic salary is about $ 80,000.

We are heavily taxed though: I am in the 52% tax band. Effectively, more than half my salary goes to the government.

Carl.


----------



## shfd739 (Jun 19, 2011)

For us in south central Texas with a private:

 EMT base is $12.25ish (same thing I made here as a new paramedic in 2003)

Paramedic base is $15 something an hour. This is for new medic. Experience pays more depending on time in level. 

Intermediate falls somewhere in between basic and medic. 

Anything over 40 hours within the 7 day pay week is time and half. Most of us get a 3-5% raise every year as well. 

Different areas of our company have different rates as well to compete with other agencies. We fall under what the majority makes.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Jun 19, 2011)

RanchoEMT said:


> *--EMT Basics--*
> in San Bernardino County EMTs start at about $10/hr. Taking into consideration that EMTs make overtime(1.5) after 8hr... That Roughly equates to
> Gross: *$24,000yr.*
> Net: *$19,000yr.* or $1,600 a month....
> ...










That pay is atrocious. I know we have a higher cost of living here, but jeez...I've pulled about 77k this financial year (with alot of overtime, admittedly) as a student.


----------

